# Brought home a new tiel...puffed up and sleeping all day...



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

We brought a new tiel home yesterday....young, maybe 3-4 months old. Since he's been here he's been basically puffed up and dozing on and off all day. I am worried something is wrong with him. Is it normal for a tiel to act like this the first few days, or should I be worried?

When we brought Mango home, he was so tamed and playful right off the bat, we had him out and on our shoulders from day 1. This one has a different personality and hasn't been handled that much, so taming will be a work in progress. Luckily, he's young.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

How is his eating, drinking, pooping? How do his eyes, cere (nostrils) look? It takes a few days of settling in but you should keep a close eye on him. They need to get used to the new surroundings (temperature of your home, noises, etc). Do you cover him at night? It is possible he was up all night listening to the noises around him in this new place. Others will have more advice...


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

I have seen him drinking & eating millet (not much, but a little at least), and his poops seem normal. Eyes and cere look good. Wings seem a little low though.

I picked him b/c he seemed the most mellow, but maybe that's because he's sick! I hope I'm just being paranoid.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Do you have a certified avian vet locally? It really wouldn't hurt anything to give them a call and see what they say. At the very least it would get you used to the vet and set your mind a little at ease. I am finding that their personalities are much like humans in that they can vary so much. Right now I have two chicks, 4 weeks old, who are like night and day. One is mouthy and pushy and very out going and the other just prefers to snuggle and take the back seat so to speak. Ironically, from what I can tell, mouthy is a girl and snuggle is a boy. Where did you get your baby from? A pet store, a breeder, or a home?


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I noticed my cockatiel was really puffed up and speepy some times of the day, but she was sick.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i think he may be ill, i would bring him to the vets 

for now, keep him warm and add some honey to his water.


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

The breeder kept trying to talk me out of buying him and trying to get me to buy a Cinammon pearl instead. I've been in touch with her...she seems concerned. I'm thinking she must have known something was up with him. I need to consider if I want to return him or take him to a Vet. I have been looking for a WF for so long, and finally found one who seemed really relaxed, too. Maybe *too* relaxed.


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

If possible take him back to the breeder and get them to take it to the vet, or at least get them to say they will pay for a wellness check with the vet, if you take it in.
I feel it is always best to have a vet check when taking in a new bird. This then gives you a base line to work from if anything happens latter.
It is possible that it is just a quiet bird, as you say poop seems to be Ok and you have checked eyes, nostrils, and pooh tube. Some do take a few days to settle in enough to move around.
But as you say the breeder did not seem to want you to take it, I think a vet visit is needed. A Gram Stain and general check up can tell a lot, without the cost of Blood works.


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

I just got an email back from the breeder, and she says she didn't really want to sell him b/c she was interested in adding him to her breeding program. He is a WF pearl male, the first she's had. Anyway, she is being very supportive. She suggested I wait a couple days before making any decision about taking him back, etc, but I think I will make an appt for a checkup to see what the Vet says. Thanks all.


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

when i first got nunu she was like that i took her to the vet and he told me that she needs multi-vitamins so i got her some he told me to put it in her water and change it every 24 hours for 7 days

her poopi was kinda watery too but when i did what the vet told me she was like a totally different tiel, happy eating drinking playing everything a normal healthy tiel would do

i recommend taking him to the vet its better, just being on the safe side


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, we went to the Vet. Gram stain showed hi levels of yeast. Giving something (vet-bac?) for a week, 1x a day and supplementing water with organic apple cider vinegar.

She also said he is underweight and wants me to handfeed again 3x a day for a week to help him gain weight. Thinks he's either regressed or his previous cagemates were denying him food. 

I am so upset about this. Won't this really hurt our bonding process (having to shove meds down his throat every day). I just don't know what to do. Poor guy!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Personally I would never exchange a bird I had chosen, for better or for worse. As far as the bonding process, I wouldn't worry. None of my birds have ever held it against me when I've had to give meds. Not even Roo, who was never handled by humans before two months ago, and has been on meds more often than not since I adopted her. Just focus in having lots of positive interactions with your new bird. Over time, these will outweigh the stressful times when you have to give the meds. He will understand that you are making him better. Good job taking him to the vet.


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> Personally I would never exchange a bird I had chosen, for better or for worse. As far as the bonding process, I wouldn't worry.


Thank you.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

chloe92us said:


> Thank you.


Dont get me wrong, I know it's horrible when theyre sick. But there are never any guarantees in pet ownership, and any bird could always have problems. So I tend to think that the bird is with me for a reason, and I'm meant to have that experience. I hope that helps.


----------



## chloe92us (Jul 12, 2011)

I know....I can't believe I even thought about it. The breeder has offered to hand feed him for me, as I'm reading it is a lot more difficult than it sounds !


----------



## Injood (May 8, 2011)

i know it kinda breaks ur heart to do that but i remember my old tiel kooki he got sick i took him to the vet and he told me that the meds he gave me are disgusting and bitter so my kooki wont even drink his water soooo i had to do it myself it was heart breaking but i did it anyways for his own good you can have some one to help you around like hold ur bird and then u just try giving him the meds slowly and stuff 

i usually do this stupid way of giving my birds their meds... i stick my finger in their water with the meds in it and i let them play with my finger lol its very stupid but it works !


----------



## clawnz (May 28, 2009)

Hand feeding a bird this age is not so problematic as a very young bird.
Sure there are things you need to be careful about.

As for freaking it out and damaging your relationship! Hand feeding should not cause any on going problems.
You just need to be calm and keep telling him it is for his own good. How you go about it can make a huge difference. Feed and give cuddles. It can even work to your benefit.
As you get to handle him three times a day.


----------

